# Good schooling fish?



## Gemma (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum.  I just bought my first betta fish, Libertine, and have him set up in a 10 gallon with a good filter, heater, and live plants. The tank hasn't fully cycled yet so I am not intending to add any companions for quite a while but like to plan ahead.

Originally, I wanted to put a small school of neon tetras in with him but I am reading a lot of conflicting opinions on their compatibility. Most of the articles I dug up said they make fine companions but on forums like this, and talking to friends of mine who had bettas at one time, it seems like neons can either end up bullied or nip at the betta's fins; neither of which I want.

I'd really welcome opinions on neon tetras and any other schooling fish that can work with bettas. This is my only fish tank (I have a turtle/frog tank but no fish can survive in there; my turtle is an eating machine) so if I put the wrong kind of fish in, I have no where to put them should it not work out. I am aware that cories and the like do well but would really prefer a smaller, schooling fish as I love how soothing they are to watch.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I think neons would be fine, but that's your choice. You could choose plain guppies, not the kind with fancy tails. Those are the kind Bettas tend to think are other males.


----------



## luvem (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Gemma! I have a 10 gal. tank with one betta and 3 neon tetras. They are all doing fine together. I also have some live plants and artificial driftwood with several holes for hiding. I read in other threads that neons should be in schools of 6 so have been thinking of getting three more but, the three I have seem to do just fine. I had the betta in the tank first and then added the neon tetras. Good luck and post some pics when you can.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Some hatchetfish may work. Some pygmy corydoras would also be great!


----------



## Gemma (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you all for the suggestions.  I think I really need to do some more research, or at least have a back up plan incase the neons don't work out.


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

I find when Adding other fish, ADD them to the tank before the betta.

That way they were there first, and he wont have established a territory within the tank, Should hopwfully lessen his interest in them too...

I like pygmy corydaorys or Julli corydoras, both make really really good companions.

Bettas However don't Really need companions, their a solitary fish untill it comes to breeding.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

zebra danios are good hardy fish


----------



## Gemma (Feb 19, 2011)

karlhague said:


> I find when Adding other fish, ADD them to the tank before the betta.
> 
> That way they were there first, and he wont have established a territory within the tank, Should hopwfully lessen his interest in them too...
> 
> ...


yeah, the new additions are totally for me. The tank is spacious enough that I thought it would be nice to have two species in there.  

I'm still leaning towards neons but might end up with some cory catfish since those seem to do really well by all accounts.

Looking into zebra danios, though, thanks tsoto80!


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

If you provide plenty of hiding spaces, and live plants neons will be fine.

Uusualy as soon as a fish is out of a Bettas line of sight, The betta looses interest and goes back to doing his own thing.

Zebra Danios are egg layers I thnik not 100%) So if they lay eggs your Betta might end up eating them all.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

danios aren't a good idea in only a 10 gallon. IMO, most fast schoolers need to be in groups of 5 at the least with 20 gallons as to avoid stressing each other and your betta. of course every betta is different, but a tank full of schooling fish who need more room would be to stressful for most bettas.

there are fish like platies, mollies, cory cats, etc who aren't as crazy active, but still school and look pretty.


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

JKfish said:


> danios aren't a good idea in only a 10 gallon. IMO, most fast schoolers need to be in groups of 5 at the least with 20 gallons as to avoid stressing each other and your betta. of course every betta is different, but a tank full of schooling fish who need more room would be to stressful for most bettas.
> 
> there are fish like platies, mollies, cory cats, etc who aren't as crazy active, but still school and look pretty.



Most Mollies will get too big for a 10 gallon though.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Cories usually get along pretty well with bettas. You could put four or five regular cories or six+ pygmy/dwarf cories. Platys are also usually good, but they might need something larger than a 10 gallon, I'm not sure.


----------

